# Inspired by the Space Hulk thread.



## ChrisC (Sep 22, 2009)

Does anyone play Dungeons and Dragons anymore? 

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/welcome

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/qid=12536...alias=aps&field-keywords=dungeons and dragons

I remember preferring TSR stuff over Games Workshop. Although it appears that some company called Wizards of the Coast now own Dungeons and Dragons. RPG games seem more interesting that table top games a la Games Workshop.

Or dear I say it, am I just to old and sad for this sort of thing anymore?


----------



## Stigmata (Sep 23, 2009)

I don't, but if I encountered the right crowd of nerds I would totally take it up again. I was a birdman for 8 months in my teens.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Sep 27, 2009)

A lot of my mates still regularly play pen and paper RPGs, although D&D isn't all that popular any more - and if you last played AD&D 2nd or god earlier you'd hardly recognise it now as the system is very different indeed. I haven't played for a few years myself

Tabletop gaming is a lot broader than just GW. Designer boardgames aka eurogames, such as Settlers of Catan and Carcassone are very popular with the modern nerd - I have a weekly games night organised with mates and we usually plays these. They have the advantage that they can be played in an hour or two, handle up to 6 players, and cost <£30, as opposed to GW stuff which is typically two player, long and expensive

Even miniature gaming isn't exclusively GW, although the alternative is mainly wargaming, which brings you into contact with *hardcore* military history nerds. This is what GW kids do when they (sort of) grow up. Either that or hex and counter wargaming.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 27, 2009)

ChrisC said:


> Does anyone play Dungeons and Dragons anymore?
> 
> http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/welcome
> 
> ...




IIRC TSR still publish the fiction


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 27, 2009)

WotC bought out the D&D licence and have released various versions; the latest, 4th edition, provoked a lot of geek drama as it was thought to be trying to re-engineer the system to be more like WoW. (I have heard things from either side.)

Personally I prefer GURPS. Though I've not played a sit-around-the-table RPG for a very long time and would not be picky about the system if anybody was interested.


----------



## ChrisC (Oct 12, 2009)

I'd be interesting in doing something if your up for it.


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 13, 2009)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Personally I prefer GURPS. Though I've not played a sit-around-the-table RPG for a very long time and would not be picky about the system if anybody was interested.



Some of the GURPS books were great reads in themselves. Loved the Alternate Earths sourcebook. Always wanted to try Paranoia as well.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 19, 2009)

Palladium was ace, Heroes Unlimited, RIFTS, TMNT and the like... I loved 2nd Edition D&D, I read through the 3rd edition and wasnt impressed. I preferred the (relative) simplicity of the Gyax era..


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 19, 2009)

Paranoia was superb. As was Toon. Not a Newcastle themed game, but based on 1940s and 1950 cartoons, like the ones produced by Tex Avery. Timed games, stats that low scores could be useful to have, i.e. want to run of clifs  and not fall to your death, just play character low in smarts. It was a Steve Jackson (US) game if i remember rightly.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 21, 2009)

Didn't wizards of the coast sue people recently for filesharing?


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 21, 2009)

Probably.  

Toon was ace!


----------



## Santino (Oct 21, 2009)

Did anyone play Dragon Warriors? I quite liked that, except you had to wait for the second book to play a wizard. Man, that book took ages to come out.


----------

